# HELP!!!!!!



## Pappyj (Sep 5, 2014)

Any suggestions on how to organize this mess? My father came across about 10 heaping truck loads of this miscellaneous exotic lumber, rough cut to finished, small pieces to big pieces, solid wood to plywood. I have no idea how to organize this.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Pictures or it didn't happen! It would also be helpful to see the sizes so we can give you better direction towards storing this huge score. May I ask what this set you back?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

How much room do you have to place it in. I would separate it by type/species. Mark the wood then separate by size. The most important thing I to get it flat and get it off the ground. If you leave it all piled up it will go bad quickly.

Again Pics would help and a idea of space available.


----------



## Pappyj (Sep 5, 2014)

There is a lot of African mahogany, maple, white beech and oak. I don't even know where to start. I went to an tool and trade place in a city near by, I'm hoping to trade for a table saw. Would anybody think trading some for tools is a good idea?


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

> There is a lot of African mahogany, maple, white beech and oak. I don t even know where to start. I went to an tool and trade place in a city near by, I m hoping to trade for a table saw. Would anybody think trading some for tools is a good idea?
> 
> - Jared


Well….....

Considering there isn't much you can do with it without any tools, I'd say trading it would be a great idea.


----------

